# best way to catch stripers on the savannah river???



## oldenred (Nov 10, 2009)

ya'll got any tips on tactics and places to catch these round here??? i use to catch them up north but the food is different for them here along with a lot of other things. any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## oldenred (Nov 12, 2009)

i know someone knows about these awesome fightin and eatin fish???? anyone????


----------



## bouymarker (Nov 13, 2009)

last year i worked only weekends and went for strippers many occasions with no luck...i got all kinda advice from many people, still no luck while people all around me were getting them.
i think it was the bait and tides that were getting me.
ive got some new tactics im going to try this year. i finally got a juvenille stripper off of dead shrimp on the bottom when i wasnt trying for them. i think ill be using pogies this time.


----------



## oldenred (Nov 13, 2009)

up north we use these 18" red tubes because they love the blood worms and they work great up there as well as live bait. but this isn't up north and there we don't have blood worms here. i would imagine live bait works well and cut bait on bottom. these fish tend to feed close to bottom in my experience, but that is all up north and is likely to be different here.


----------



## Nautical Son (Nov 13, 2009)

Creek...not callin ya out but are you sure thats a Striper and not a Hybrid...I see alot of broken lines  and a striper should be bigger I would think...


----------



## speechless33759 (Nov 13, 2009)

Zoom Flukes on jigheads...works on all stripers


----------



## creekrocket (Nov 14, 2009)

*Who's countin*

Hybrid Shmybrid Gattis   Who's countin? I didn't know that stripper came only in 'big' size's As long as they aren't glowing---you know what I mean


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Nov 19, 2009)

fish around structure. piers, pilings etc.... look for eddy currents.


----------

